# Me and my fuzzy plants...



## mmf_1013 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello all!

Ive been in the heat of battle with this algae, and I'm afraid its getting the best of me. Im not sure exactly what kind of fuzz algae it is, but here are some pictures.

Tank stats:
29 gallon with a Aquaclear 70 HOB. 
Aquatic life 2x24 t-5 HO. They run for about 6.5 hours a day.
Paintball CO2 @ 3.5 bubbles per sec. Diffused through a ceramic atomizer.
Using Seachem ferts, Ive been trying to up the amount after looking at the fertilator...im currently dosing 5ml of flourish 1x/week N, P, K, im dosing 5ml's each 2x/ week.
Water Change once a week, 10 gallons a clip.

Fish include: 1 Angelfish, 5 bloodfins, 2 cherry barbs, 1 oto, and 2 emerald cories.
The angelfish is the one who is making things difficult, as he would find any type of shrimp rather tasty. Overdosing excel is also out due to the fact that I have a few vals in the tank. 

Any ideas for a plan of attack???


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like Oedogonium. That is a bad one. I keep it out of my tanks by bleach-treating all incoming plants. I don't know how to beat it by 'managing' it or treating it once it is in a tank. Perhaps others do. I know that it is extremely tolerant of blackouts. I once tried a 6 month blackout with no success. You can forget about blackouts unless you want to try one for several years.


----------



## mmf_1013 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats what I thought it was. I have read that it is caused by a lack of nutrients in the water. I have been trying to up the ferts.... 

Is this my best course of action:


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

You're dosing still seems light especially, the iron.


----------

